# Vision rack help?



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

for those interested in vision racks (V-70), i thought it might be helpful for me to let you know how we powered up the heat cable. I had this sorted a while ago, but i cant find the original thread about vision racks, and i think i said i'd post pic's of how we set it up with heat cable, thermostat probe, and thermometer. As you can see it is not necessary to fill in every slot you can, this just overheats, and actually a waste of cable.










We found the temps inside the tub to get no greater than 84-86F if we taped the probe onto the cable. So as you can see we have the probe at a very temperature stable position, stat set to 90F, and where the thermometer is positioned in the photo, it measures the air temp under the tub. This is usually reading 95-98F. this gives you 90F basking (surface temperatures inside the tub. Hope this helps for those away buying these racks.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks, very useful.


----------

